# Gymboree class/Commercialism



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

I took ds to Gymboree for the first time today and he absolutely loved it. He doesn't get to see other kids much, and he was just all smiles. So I think I am probably going to join.

I guess I just sort of have an issue with the "Gymbo the Clown" thing. They use this clown and puppet during the class. harmless enough I guess, but then they sell all this gymbo the clown stuff in the lobby.. puppets etc.

No one tried to push them on us or anything, but it is so clear that at a certain age, kids are gonna want their own "gymbo" and I feel like it is kind of manipulative, kwim?

I want to go because ds loved it.. but I'm not sure how to deal with the merchandising, which I really hate.

Am I being ridiculous?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know. I guess people would complain if they didn't sell gymbo dolls because when there is a character kids like most will want one. So long as they aren't reminding you at the end of every class to get your gymbo merchandise then I wouldn't be offended. I think gymbo is kinda creepy (I have clown issues) so my kids would never get ne but then there are lots of things my kids don't get to have. they are just used to it by now.


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

I have clown issues, too! LOL.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

Get used to it. The marketing forces driving our country start reaching into your wallet when your kids are really, really young. You'd do well to figure out which battles you aren't willing to give in on, and which ones you'll compromise on. It's not pretty, but there you have it.
There's not anything inherently evil about Gymboree; as you said, your child had a ball there. Just hustle him in and out before he spots those toys for sale. I had better luck with baby socialization classes/playgroups that were park-district sponsored. Fewer commercial tie-ins.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't have a prob. with Gymbo.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Ick. I hate clowns.

"Oh where oh where oh where is Gymbo?"

Ds took gymboree when he was 4-5 and he never asked for the clown. His teacher had an inkpad and stamper and gave him "gymbo stamps" at the end of class...it took two days to wash them off him completely, since he wanted one on every hand, foot, and his face.

I actually considered buying the doll when he was hospitalized, but didn't since we don't like clowns much.

I think Gymboree is a blast, and I would just ignore the stuff for sale. We were sad when he outgrew it. His teacher, miss Peggy, was dy-no-mite. I do not know how an adult can bottle that kind of optimistic energetic moxy!
The kids adored her.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

ds asked me, "Why are you afraid of clowns?" I don't know why although I suspect it has to do with the painted on false face. Does anyone else know why they have clown issues?


----------



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

We went to Gymboree once - never again!

We felt Gymboree was Waaaaaay to commercial, so we have opted for going to the open gym time at our local Gymnastics Academy. For music, we have taken Kindermusik and Music Together, which is actual music, not songs with "gymbo" or "gymboree" inserted. blah.

What's up with the teachers at Gymboree anyway? Seems to be run by kids. I can't imagine they have any background to be teaching that stuff.


----------



## rubym (Dec 13, 2001)

I took my 10 month old to a gymboree class and I hated it. Gymbo was weird.
It seemed like a big waste of time and money. The class I went to was a free trail thing. I certainly wouldnt pay all that money so my kid could play with a few balls and have some creapy clown in his face.
Also at the end of the class we had like a circle time thing to share "parenting" tips .The moms all started talking about how great CIO is. One mom was really proud of the fact that she had let her son CIO since he was 4 months old. She was like " Im not one of those moms who sits outside the door and feels bad, I just shut the door and walk away"

ahhh I left at that point.
The whole experience sucked.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

wow! iguess it all depends on where you go. we went to one that was all music. The teacher couldn't really sing great which I appreciat. she didn't sound bad but dodn't make feel like i sucked terrible either :LOL Anyway, there was no tie in with Gymbo or gymboree at all. after themusic class the kids were allowed to play in the gym for as long as they wanted. they let my 6 year old play too without even questioning it. I thought that was really nice (we were here for my 2 year old.) It was afree trial class and we would have loved togo back but it was so expensive.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

We have been going to Gymboree for 4 months, we're in the GymExplorers class and I love it. I don't find it too commercial, I mean they have to make a living, and Elijah loves playing there. The circle time is really fun and he walks around singing the songs at home. They don't just sing about Gymbo, they sing nursery rhymes and other children's songs and have themes each week and they do help him learn about concepts such as in and out. There has never been any talk of parenting styles at all at my Gymboree.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Gymboree rubbed me the wrong way. I liked Tumble Tots better, and dd definitely had a blast there. Very unstructured, no commercial plugs. And we also did Music Together, which I love, love, love.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I think Gymboree varies depending on where you go. We had a very positive experience with it. Most of the teachers were really warm and great with the kids, and never pushy in any way. They did sell Gymbo dolls and other Gymboree toys there, but they were in a fairly small display behind the registration desk and the teachers never, ever even suggested buying them.

For music, I do prefer Music Together. The music itself is of a much better quality than in any other music class I ever encountered.


----------



## ellemoon (Mar 19, 2003)

I can trace my "clown issues" to the movie Poltergist. My mom told me not to watch it, but I saw it at a sleep over. The clown on the bed in her room comes to life. SO SCARY. I would not sleep with my closet open for YEARS.

Yikes.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

T

WOW! I have (to my knowledge) not had any negative clown experiences; they just freak my mind. Always have, always will. Weird. . .


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

we like gymboree. i do own a parachute (bought it 50% off) - it's great fun. the girls picked out gymbos and use them here and there to do the "goodbye" song. it's cute. it's fun. it's harmless (i have no clown fear except for that poltergeist thing - definitely no clown toys in my girls' rooms - but then again, i won't do "bloody mary" in front of a mirror either so how lame am i. lol!)

like everything, i think it all depends on who is doing it. our teachers are good. they only do "discussion" in the babies classes and i agree, blech! mainstream mamas galore! but i offer up my REAL opinion each time and i'm bringing them 'round - it's a great place to witness your natural parenting.


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I stopped going to Gymboree both for the commercialism and the constant "Hooray for Gymbo" theme. They actually changed words of popular songs at my location to fit with the "gymbo hurrah session". They also changed the words to "You are my Sunshine" because they felt that some of the language is offensive. I couldn't stand it.

I went to "My Gym" instead and have always loved it. They don't have the same commercialism/product push and the equipment is groovier, the music is definitely easier on the ears and the activities are just more interesting. I don't know why I said "groovier" but you get the idea!


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

funny, the discussion in our class centered on how bad bottle-propping was.
And the teacher wasn't a kid at all.. she was very competent.
I liked everything except the Gymbos on sale.. and maybe my objection to that is due to my clown issue!

I dunno why I have a clown issue-- they just creep me out.
Maybe cause of that serial killer who was a clown and painted clowns?

Well I am going to join for 10 weeks.. then we'll see. I may check out some of the other places.

Ds really loved it, that's what counts most I guess.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

Now I'm curious - what could anyone possibly find offensive about the words to "You Are My Sunshine"?????


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

"Please don't take my sunshine away" became "so we'll have a happy gymbo day". They felt that it was not politically correct to talk about taking away the sunshine (a symbol of the child).

I was the loudmouth in the class that asked if we could please sing the non-pc version. All of the other mothers were happy that I said something. So the teacher took a vote







: and it was unanimous for the old version.

By the way, clowns totally freak me out too. I had a picture of a clown in my room as a little girl and I had a terrible nightmare about it. The next day I made my father take the picture out of my room. He tried to talk me out of it but I remember insisting. I think clowns are just downright frightening.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

GAAAAAHHHHH! "So we'll have a happy gymbo day"???????? GMAFB!!!!! I think Gymboree is a franchise deal. So, the amount of pushing of commercialism probably depends on the personality of the individual franchisee.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

My dd went to Gymboree from about 4 months to 18 months of age. Some months she went a lot. Some months she hardly went at all. Our experience was overall very good. She enjoyed playing with the same kids every week. She loved the teachers who were all very competent and affectionate of the kids. The equipment was fun. I don't know how we would have coped during certain rainy weeks where we could not play outside. We made copious use of the make-up policy on those rainy weeks. Dd got to blow off steam and I got to commisertate with other harried moms.

I was pleasantly surprised by the very Pro-AP moms at the group I attended. Most moms BFed. Many co-slept. It was a great way to feel normal because many people in family were shocked at my parenting practices. It was a safe place to NIP too. The managers of the franchise were very cool people. We often had lunch with them after class. They all had kids.

I think like many other playgroups it's what you make of it and how cool your particular branch of Gymboree is. I am sure there are sucky ones run by sullen post-teens. If you get stuck with a Gymboree that's all mainstream moms who's eyes bug out when you NIP then you won't be very happy. I am sure there are good ones too. I was never pushed to buy anything. When I renewed our membership they usually gave us tons of cool stuff. We scored a free parachute and a free Gymbo although I do find him creepy. He hides in the closet. I loathe the Gymboree clothing, though and never used my Gym-bucks. The girls clothes tend to be frilly and uncomfortable to my dd. We did not like the musi classes that much and the new art classes look like they could be similar.

Try it. It's free to try. If you like it then it might be a great solution to the playgroup thing. Especially good for the smaller kids.

Denny


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

GMAFB ?







:

Edited to say: I got it! Yes, GMAFB!

I was thinking G M was for "gag me" so that shows you that I was definitely a teen in the 80's!


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

We've always talked in initials; I forget that.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

We've always talked in initials; I forget that.


----------



## anythingelse (Nov 26, 2001)

We love gymboree and have done the kids classes alone and their sibling class in two states. Ours now does not sell anything, it is in a church gym. The teacher is the most loving ap grandma & I sing loudly off key all songs and she never says boo about that







. I have made some awesome homeschooling momfriends there and it saved my sanity through a long winter with a new baby to have this class for my preschool age older #3ds.

You can buy gymbo the clown at their website lol!!!

Mary
mom to four wonderful kids


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

A music "class" we're in once a week, which we otherwise adore, hands out Sesame Street stuffed dolls during a made-up song about them, and we all have a contest to watch how quickly all the little 12-18 monthers can identify each one. I hate it. (don't get me wrong, i love love love Sesame Street, just not for my 14 month olds yet) So I would find the Gymbo/Gymboree thing annoying too.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't think you're ridiculous. We went with ds when dd was a newborn, and I enjoyed it, but there was no way I was ever going to buy him Gymbo, that's for sure. And I was always a little put off by the "This week all our XXX is on sale!" la-dee-dah stuff. But I also figured, that's their business, it doesn't mean I have to partake.







And I could also see then that the teacher made all the difference. There were some I avoided (one of the owners in particular) and others I loved. Plus, ds grew out of the equipment in the space of about 6 months. Then we discovered My Gym and we love it so. We've never looked back since. There's still commercialism (it's a business after all), but everyone enjoys it more. Funnily, the other day ds said to dd (who has never really been to Gymboree, and I didn't even think he remembered Gymboree to tell the truth), "See? Isn't this better than Gymboree?"







But, different things work for different people, and boy, Gymboree served it's purpose for us at the time we attended.


----------

